

Characters of Silicon Valley - Mystalic
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApHJIKIDNaZddFltTzc1WkhCTjFGZG9YeUVMUFhVQXc&hl=en#gid=0

======
ajays
Where are the groupies (the hot chicks)?? I've heard they're a common fixture
of the Valley Startup scene.

~~~
pshapiro
They're on quora.com.

------
pathik
Great compilation. Quite true in some cases.

------
lauralovesart
good one! :)

------
jonnyjon
Awesome - needs illustrations for each :)

~~~
chrissaad
That's a great idea - a job for @nicholealbright

